# DVD drive still recognized, but stopped working [SOVLED]

## siroxo

Hi all,

I'm having some trouble figuring out what is wrong with my dvd drive.  I had it working just fine, reading and writing, and then it stopped.  I can't read any disc (cd or dvd), and can't burn either, it clicks for a long time whenever I insert media also.  Things like "eject" work fine, however, and the drive is detected properly  I had updated gcc and recompiled most things (including the kernel) before it stopped, so this is the most likely cause.  However, I have a second (slow and read-only) DVD drive that can in fact read properly.

Anyways, here is what I've got.  (Please note that my broken drive is /dev/hdc and /dev/cdrom0 and the working one is hdd and cdrom1.)

dmesg is a longer version of this:

```

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x50 { LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x50 { LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 4

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

```

/proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info is

```
drive name:             hdd     hdc

drive speed:            4       48

drive # of slots:       1       1

Can close tray:         1       1

Can open tray:          1       1

Can lock tray:          1       1

Can change speed:       1       1

Can select disk:        0       0

Can read multisession:  1       1

Can read MCN:           1       1

Reports media changed:  1       1

Can play audio:         1       1

Can write CD-R:         0       1

Can write CD-RW:        0       1

Can read DVD:           1       1

Can write DVD-R:        0       1

Can write DVD-RAM:      0       0

Can read MRW:           1       1

Can write MRW:          1       1

Can write RAM:          1       1
```

Anybody have any idea how to approach this? Thanks

----------

## erik258

maybe its broken

----------

## g3npirate

just a thought, this happend to my drive a couple days ago i did a similar thing but didnt recompile gcc and all that, make sure you didnt set your drive to be a scsi drive. also make sure you allowed the drive to be used under make xconfig or make menu_config.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Just to make sure that the drive is still *physically* working, see if you can boot your system from it with a live cd.  That will eliminate Gentoo completely from the equation.  If that works, then you know that it is a problem with your Gentoo configuration and can start tracking it down.

----------

## siroxo

Nice catch guys, I didn't even think to think that the drive might've been physically broken, since its only a couple months old, but it turns out that seems like the problem.

Oh well, better to know.

Thanks for the help.

----------

## erik258

that's too bad.

but better to know and not painfully hack away at a 'software problem' that doesn't exist  :Wink: 

----------

